# Night Ops Gladius / Typhoon



## sween1911 (Nov 13, 2017)

*Night Ops Gladius / Insight Typhoon*

I have a problem...








Always been intrigued by the ability to add multi-levels to a light and still maintain tactical momentary. A lot of different designs have addressed it, and when the Gladius came along it seemed to be an ingenius solution. A multi-level rotary UI with constant on simulated "clicky" and a channel with momentary high output, and a strobe. When the Gladius came out, it was outrageously expensive for my meager budget (around $190 IIRC) Back when I saved up my pennies to buy a Surefire G2 for $60 and that was insane! Recently, Gladius and Typhoon examples have popped up on the 'bay and in forums here and there. Since the output leaves something to be desired in relation to today's new offerings, their budget friendly prices and user condition make them prime specimens for modding. I've accumulated a nice bunch of spare parts.

The Gladius Maximus is still stock. Looks like an SSC-P4. The Gladius at the top and the Typhoon third from the top have XM-L2's that I put in. Using LED's on Noctigons and the reflector from the P60-drop in kit, both from mtnelectronics, it works well. The Typhoon has an orange peel and a more neutral tint. The Gladius at the top with the GG&G T.I.D. has a cooler tint and a smooth reflector. Using Tenergy 3.0v rechargeable batts. Stock functionality is preserved but much brighter. Planning on an XHP35 for the Maximus.

Anybody else have a soft spot for these innovative bad boys?


----------



## nfetterly (Nov 13, 2017)

Was the maximus the one that was done with milkyspit? They worked with him to do a much higher output & he would also mod them....


----------



## sween1911 (Nov 13, 2017)

nfetterly said:


> Was the maximus the one that was done with milkyspit? They worked with him to do a much higher output & he would also mod them....



Dunno if Milky was involved, I thought it was an OEM offering once LED tech started to take off and the LuxIII was quickly outclassed.


----------



## magellan (Nov 14, 2017)

Nice.

When did these lights first come out?


----------



## ven (Nov 14, 2017)

Your problem sween has made me realise i have one ...................I have no night ops! 

Very cool lights


----------



## sween1911 (Nov 14, 2017)

magellan said:


> Nice.
> 
> When did these lights first come out?



Around 2004-2005 ish. There’s reviews and a passaround thread on here from that time period.


----------



## JPA261 (Nov 14, 2017)

Still have the Gladius that I got from you. Really love the light but really wish it could be modded. So if you know anyone let me know[emoji6]


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 14, 2017)

Crap! I regret clicking on this link!!

Now I want one.. or 3... or 5...


----------



## magellan (Nov 14, 2017)

sween1911 said:


> Around 2004-2005 ish. There’s reviews and a passaround thread on here from that time period.



Thanks!


----------



## sween1911 (Jan 17, 2018)

Just put a fresh XHP50 from Mountain Electronics in the Gladius Maximus, it’s a flamethrower now!


----------



## zespectre (Jan 18, 2018)

sween1911 said:


> Just put a fresh XHP50 from Mountain Electronics in the Gladius Maximus, it’s a flamethrower now!



LOL... you want to do mine?


----------



## sween1911 (Jan 18, 2018)

Funny you should ask! PM outbound.


----------



## JPA261 (Jan 26, 2018)

Had the pleasure of sending my Blackhawk Gladius to Sween1911, to mod/change the LED.

All I have to say is he is a top notch guy! Kept in communication with me the entire time. He mod it and had it shipped out the same day he got it in.

The Gladius that I had was the 80 lumen model so nothing compared to now. The LED he replaced was a neutral tint and much better output. Took it out at night and glad to see my old favorite light was brought back to life. 

Definitely recommend him to anyone looking to mod they Gladius lights.

Thanks again for he excellent work Sween1911!


----------



## sween1911 (Jan 26, 2018)

JPA261 said:


> Had the pleasure of sending my Blackhawk Gladius to Sween1911, to mod/change the LED.
> 
> All I have to say is he is a top notch guy! Kept in communication with me the entire time. He mod it and had it shipped out the same day he got it in.
> 
> ...




My pleasure, buddy. Glad I could share the love for this classic light.


----------



## sween1911 (Feb 5, 2018)

Some comparison shots to quantify the results of the modding...

Malkoff M61N on left, Gladius XML2 on right





Malkoff M61N on left, Gladius Maximus XHP50 on right


----------



## sween1911 (Mar 7, 2018)

Updated family shot. Top down (left to right in emitter shot)...
Grey, original Lux III
Black, XM-L2, neutral white tint, OP reflector. Actually had this in the Typhoon and swapped.
Black Maximus, XHP50
Insight Typhoon XM-L2, smooth reflector
Green, SSC P4. Curiously, not marked as a Maximus version, I think this one was sent back for an upgrade during its life.






(the grey and green ones I think have the ceramic coating, and the logo is oddly enough reversed from the black ones I have.


----------



## ven (Mar 7, 2018)

:rock:


----------



## zespectre (Mar 7, 2018)

Forgot to check back in here and give a HUGE thumbs up to Sween1911 for doing my mod/update.

I did a writeup here: UPGRADE REVIEW – Night-OPS Gladius_SweeneyMod


----------



## Onetoomany (Oct 14, 2018)

*Re: Night Ops Gladius / Insight Typhoon*

Any advice about diagnosing problems in the Gladius? I have one Maximus in perfect condition, and a second Maximus and a Night OPs I mistook for a Gladius that have issues.

I also don't understand the difference between the Gladius and the Night OP... I got the first Gladius years ago and have been living in CR123 battery hell ever since.


----------



## sween1911 (Oct 23, 2018)

*Re: Night Ops Gladius / Insight Typhoon*

What issues are you having?

Also, the Insight Typhoon and NightOps Gladius are identical.


----------



## sween1911 (Jan 11, 2019)

*Re: Night Ops Gladius / Insight Typhoon*

Just scored another Maximus, ebay rescue. Just dropped a dedomed XP-L HI in it tonight...







The tint is an almost incan level 3k. Stock Gladius on the right...





Updated family shot...


----------



## Nitroz (Jan 12, 2019)

*Re: Night Ops Gladius / Insight Typhoon*

I liked the one I had with the exception on the battery drain if not locked out


----------



## ShortRound (Feb 24, 2020)

For Sween1911 - I have a Gladius that needs some work. Others have said that you are the man and it is good to find a resource like CPF! My Gladius is older (S/N #00800!) and I love it and need to keep it working. It did have a mod done back around 2009, but that is it. Can you help me?

ShortRound


----------



## sween1911 (Mar 6, 2020)

Hey buddy, I sent you a PM but it looks like you're only a few posts in and can't PM yet. What are you looking to do with your light?


----------



## ResidentWeevil (Jul 18, 2020)

@Sween1911
I still have my lovely old Blackhawk Nigh-ops Gladius #25674. It is just lying on a shelf here, shadowed by a Eagletach T20 which took over and has not given me a need to change.

Would you consider upgrading the gladius for me - I am in the UK, I hope that doesnt make it too much of a PITA?

Hoping for a conversion to accept a larger rechargeable battery (18650?) and a bit more light and time?
I think that lovely rear rotary controlled may have being playing up too (I do not recall) - are there replacements for there?

Warmest Regards
Udhi


----------



## sween1911 (Jul 18, 2020)

I had one of the tailcaps go south a few years ago and I reached out to Blackhawk. With no fanfare, they sent me a replacement! For a light they haven't made in years. Very impressed. 

PM'ed for upgrade options!


----------



## ResidentWeevil (Jul 18, 2020)

Ah, so there are no aftermarket replacements or repairs?

Bummer


----------



## sween1911 (Jul 18, 2020)

Blackhawk sent me a replacement! It was great customer service! Dunno if you being overseas will affect it, but you can certainly ask.


----------



## ResidentWeevil (Jul 18, 2020)

sween1911 said:


> Blackhawk sent me a replacement! It was great customer service! Dunno if you being overseas will affect it, but you can certainly ask.


Ok, I have sent BH a message. I am more than happy to pay for parts and S&H provided the costs are reasonable enough to keep the Gladius running.

Thanks again

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicodimas (Jul 20, 2020)

ShortRound said:


> For Sween1911 - I have a Gladius that needs some work. Others have said that you are the man and it is good to find a resource like CPF! My Gladius is older (S/N #00800!) and I love it and need to keep it working. It did have a mod done back around 2009, but that is it. Can you help me?
> 
> ShortRound



I broke out my gladius and got to admit none of the current UI interfaces compare.

how do I upgrade this?


----------



## Nicodimas (Jul 20, 2020)

I’m definitely going to find a way to make this relevant again , they were too nice and reached out to sween1911 for help. My flashlight still works, but only when very tight it seems so there’s that.


As I look at it though it doesn’t look like 18650 would fit? Any luck with any rechargeables. 

Its a shame Blackhawk didn’t keep upgrading these flashlights with newer bulbs.


----------



## sween1911 (Jul 22, 2020)

16650's fit but the voltage kicks off the low batt blinking every 15 seconds. 3.0v Tenergy batts are what I use for these.


----------



## Nicodimas (Jul 27, 2020)

Have to say I got the SweenMod and it is sweet, definitely amazing. Fits somewhere between my olight warrior pro and M1x searchlight in terms of practical settings.

The olight is really close, but damn does it get hot on its highest settings quickly 

https://ibb.co/6ss7Syy
https://ibb.co/Fg7q2BN


----------



## sween1911 (Jul 27, 2020)

Sweet! Glad you like it brother.


----------



## whitten1855 (Nov 16, 2020)

*Re: Night Ops Gladius / Insight Typhoon*

Are you still modifying these lights?



sween1911 said:


> I have a problem...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rhul7 (Nov 26, 2020)

Are you still modding the gladius? I’d love to upgrade mine.


----------



## sween1911 (Dec 16, 2020)

Hey guys,

I would suggest participating in any of the many discussions on the forum until you accumulate enough posts to private message, then PM me if you have any questions about upgrades.

(mods: Please keep me honest if this crosses any lines.)


----------



## sween1911 (Jun 22, 2022)

Been awhile since I updated...






This is a Husky-brand case from Home Depot. Full disclosure, two of these are empty shells with the guts removed during various mod experiments. The one lying across the top is usually in my EDC bag or at my bedside.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 23, 2022)

I'd happily give you mine if I knew which storage bin it was in.

Took it out literally one night for use at work, had a small emergency with the patrol vehicle. It failed so miserably on me. (The light, not the vehicle.) Thankfully, had my Fenix L0D Rebel 80 on me to get out of that situation. Tossed the Gladius into a storage bin. Never touched it again. That was nearly 20 years ago. I'm honestly not surprised that a few years later, Night-Ops replaced the Gladius with a cheap, generic, Made in China model with their company name simply plastered onto it.


----------



## sween1911 (Jun 23, 2022)

Hey brother, I've read your story a couple times. It comes up everytime I do a search for Gladius info on the forum. That sucks. The design is not without it's failure points. I know the battery discharge was an issue. The plastic control ring on the tailcap has also been known to break upon severe impact.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 23, 2022)

sween1911 said:


> Hey brother, I've read your story a couple times. It comes up everytime I do a search for Gladius info on the forum. That sucks. The design is not without it's failure points. I know the battery discharge was an issue. The plastic control ring on the tailcap has also been known to break upon severe impact.


Yeah, unfortunately the tailcap felt like an after-thought. If they had given that some attention and definitely fixed the severe parasitic drain issue, Night-Ops would have had a winner on their hands.


----------



## sween1911 (Oct 10, 2022)

Okay gang, fulfilled one of my long-term flashlight goals. Assembled the mythical Blackhawk Gladius / Surefire FM34 beamshaper combo...
















Obesessed with this combo as shown on TigerhawkT3's site from the golden age of CPF way WAY back when, always wanted to try this out with one of my modded specimens. The FM34 is the impossible to find diffuser/beamshaper for the 6P series. After combing through many clone and aftermarket versions that were close but not exactly right, I snagged a genuine Surefire one in WTB from Euroken. One word of caution that others have said about this combo is to be careful with closing the latch as the bezel is a hair thicker than the 6P for which the FM34 is designed. I first tried it on my 6P and it was smooth as buttah, snapped on perfectly. My first attempts on the Gladius took an alarming amount of effort and the pieces started splaying out in weird directions. After some fiddling, I realized that a very thin piece of wire would give just the right amount of slack. I carefully slid the original pin out from the latch and threaded a piece of wire (a beading pin) and bent the straight end into a loop to hold it. Fits perfectly.


----------



## rwolfenstein (Oct 10, 2022)

You inspired me to find my old Gladius Maximus. It was a really cool light at the time, doesnt hold a flame to what is out now.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 10, 2022)

rwolfenstein said:


> You inspired me to find my old Gladius Maximus. It was a really cool light at the time, doesn't hold a flame to what is out now.


Don't forget to follow the non-intuitive process of swapping out the batteries. If you just unscrew it, you'll break the tailcap.


----------



## rwolfenstein (Oct 10, 2022)

Monocrom said:


> Don't forget to follow the non-intuitive process of swapping out the batteries. If you just unscrew it, you'll break the tailcap.


Well, why do you think it was discontinued? People didnt read the manual that said you had to line up the pin to screw on the tailcap. I remember lots of cop buddies got these when they first came out and broke them the first week.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 11, 2022)

rwolfenstein said:


> Well, why do you think it was discontinued? People didnt read the manual that said you had to line up the pin to screw on the tailcap. I remember lots of cop buddies got these when they first came out and broke them the first week.


Light overall was about 15 years ahead of its time. Unfortunately, when something like that is introduced that early, folks in general don't understand or don't appreciate it. But didn't help that the tailcap was an after-thought.


----------

